# UOC or SIT?



## Live to Drive (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello members, 

Which one of the following would be better in terms of qualification recognition, career prospects: 
University of Canterbury 
Southern Institute of Technology 

kindly advice and guide which will be great help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Siku (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Live to Drive,

I can't really tell you the difference between these 2 colleges but we did our share of research and enrolled in SIT based on the simple factor of practical training over class room format which we usually follow in India. 
My husband starts this February at SIT in Invercargill. His cousin did the same course there and was very happy with the outcome which gave it extra cookie points. 

Depending on your choice of study, I recommend research on what works for you the best.

Wishing you luck!


----------



## Live to Drive (Nov 1, 2015)

Siku said:


> Hi Live to Drive,
> 
> I can't really tell you the difference between these 2 colleges but we did our share of research and enrolled in SIT based on the simple factor of practical training over class room format which we usually follow in India.
> My husband starts this February at SIT in Invercargill. His cousin did the same course there and was very happy with the outcome which gave it extra cookie points.
> ...


Hi Siku, 

Thank you so much for the info and kind wishes. 

If you don't mind, what course your hubby has enrolled in? 

All the best.


----------

